# This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

Nice Jay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where did you get that pic?


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Rays-Rocco)*

It's actually old, I've just never seen this pic before. I found it here:
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p...CHIVE


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

thats hot.


----------



## Epibenji (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

Wow. Maybe because it's not that awful green... I do like it though.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Michael Bee)*

very aero.. I like it


----------



## radroc (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like









Put some Fat 5's on it! And add some red GTI trim to it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks kinda like a Base model though.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (radroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radroc* »_
Put some Fat 5's on it! And add some red GTI trim to it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks kinda like a Base model though.


I like that idea, a little red GTI pinstriping, maybe around the grille, and another subtle place.
In terms of the Base model look, I always think less is more.


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_

I like that idea, a little red GTI pinstriping, maybe around the grille, and another subtle place.
In terms of the Base model look, I always think less is more.



Yes I'll take one with AWD!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a bad looking ca. Lets see it dropped a little more with possibly a subtle rear hatch spoiler, and it'd be hot.


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

Awesome looking pic!


----------



## roccosmodernlife (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

have you seen this one








i like it


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (roccosmodernlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccosmodernlife* »_have you seen this one
i like it

That there looks pretty sweet. Any shots of the hatch and rear clip?


----------



## Futura2000 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
That there looks pretty sweet. Any shots of the hatch and rear clip?

Yeah, here:


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Futura2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futura2000* »_
Yeah, here:









That one's by far the best IMO, front, side, and rear.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_That one's by far the best IMO, front, side, and rear.

Agreed. I like how they have the Eos style rear taillights, and how the body lines convean with the rest of the car. Lets make it production already.


----------



## gratefuldude11 (Jul 4, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now that I look at things more, that rear end reminds me a little of the new R32/R36.


----------



## tuning brain (Apr 17, 2007)

I like it. But front headlights aren't they looking almost same as WV POLO ? front bumper same as GOLF V? not too much difference front side from new POLO's ... by the way WELCOME BACK ON EARTH SCIROCCO ! 


_Modified by tuning brain at 3:43 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

This one always gets people excited:


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

yep a scirrado


----------



## jfonseca2 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (CozySpeed)*

Looks more like a Corrado............


----------



## jfonseca2 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Looks more like a Corrado........


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Corrado yes, but still hot.


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (FosterLustley)*

the silver pic looks too much like a honda in the front. the red pic is closer to what i'd imagined for a return of the rocco. now if they can just make it look closer and closer to a corrado and il be happy.


----------



## ventogt97 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (jfonseca2)*

IMO it looks like a g35/350z


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Futura2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futura2000* »_
Yeah, here:









This pic screams Corrado - I had a '90 G60 Corrado, and this pic reminds me of it A LOT.


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_This one always gets people excited:










get some rs4 wheels on there and it'd be perfect


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Futura2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futura2000* »_
Yeah, here:









Attention VW: Build this car instead of that green, smushed gti hatchback and I'll buy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_
This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like










And what about this thing


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (GTiMark23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiMark23* »_And what about this thing

1) That was a magazine artist's guess at what it would look like. Just like the others shown in this thread.
2) The styling cues are up front are remarkably similar to the IROC concept.
Mike


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (mec_vw)*

guys didn't the corrado replace the scirocco? to say on looks like the other in my opinion they're the same car. golf and rabbit same car golf and gti and r32 same car DIFFERENCES but same car.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *hi-speed dubbin* »_guys didn't the corrado replace the scirocco?

There are a lot of Scirocco and Corrado fans that would say no, but the truth is the Corrado is basically the 3rd generation of the Scirocco. Volkswagen just gave it a new name (kinda like how the Quantum became the Passat)


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

very nice


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (xzero109)*

**** i want to buy this car now i hate waiting for **** that never will make it here.


----------



## sean-k-lambert (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

they should drop it put the new mkv gti wheels on it sexy and maybe a broken speed spoiler too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

I can always and ever say:
The scirocco storry must go on mr. Winterkorn!


----------



## roccorrado (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccokartei)*

Can someone link up a picture of one of the nicer renderings in BLK ,,, photoshop if needed........................


----------



## Stridder44 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (GTiMark23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiMark23* »_

And what about this thing










OMG that is beautiful.


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (Stridder44)*

yes it is, I wish this was what VW was building


----------



## RL1993SLC (Sep 26, 2004)

I really like the red version of the "new" Scirocco!!!! I have owned 7 Sciroccos starting with the first model year 1975, a 1981 "S" and ending with a 1987 16V. Then I owned a 1993 Corrado SLC BLK/BLK which was my show car. Looking at all the photos of the concept I really like the "red" model. The green looks more like a Honda Civic on steriods. Let's hope VW gets it right and sells in the USofA. GTI lovers......look out!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

The design of the Corrado for '08 does look pretty sweet. I doubt the US market would get the 1.4L twin charger. But it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: This is the first pic of the new Scirocco that I really like (webthread)*

hmm, so many choices, but i still think the 'iroc' would be cool if it was a fast back and cleaned up the front end...like so.
















or like these...









everyone has an opinion... so here's mine

















_Modified by jaegervw2 at 11:05 AM 8-17-2007_


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

















this one looks more "real" 
like something that could and should be produced. 
can't understand why vw doesn't listen to the reactions of this rendering. look at the mk5 R32. everyone hates it. its dsg only. and now my R is going to go up in value and demand because its that much better


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (anthracite.:R)*

I personally think that this red design would be 'dated' too fast... if it was out NOW, I would say go for it! But as it's a few years off I think VW needs to think more ahead, they always seem behind when it comes to progressive design, and just rebuilding a corrado that looks like it was built just after the last one wouldn't work. There have been nearly 3 generations of Golfs since the 'rado so you can't just pick up where it left off....
The 'iroc' ,although it's too Golf-like, is a more logical step in design progression.
my 2 cents


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

"dated" is all the rage now adays








i think they should just stick to something that has a classic feel. really good drivetrain options. and something that rekindles the scirocco excitement. the iroc has none of that. **** if they make the iroc 3.6 4 motion i may consider it even if it is ugly and just another golf.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I hear what you're saying jaegervw2. However, i think it's important that any new Scirrado look like the Scirocco's/Corrado's from the past. 
Have you seen the images of VW's new idea for the next generation Beetle? It doesn't look anything like a Beetle - which is a sure fire recipe for a dud!


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

everyone seems to agree however that fastback...is required...yet it's still a hatch back wtf?


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

this would be the only new car i would ever buy sweetness!


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

The Scirocco and Corrado were both fastback AND hatchback.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Yes.
While some might debate this, *most* people generally agree that "a fastback is a car body style characterised by a continuous slope from the roof to the base of the trunk." (quote lifted and altered from wikipedia
All Scirocco's and Corrado should be a fastback. The new one VW is making is just a hatchback.


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

fast / hatchback, i dont care as long as we
get some in the states???
it looks like Autoeuropa the factory in Palmela, Portugal will start production of the roco in 08.
They will make less than 10 K?
they also have the contract for the EOS


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdr)*

I dont even want to see a new scirocco if it isn't going to actually be a scirocco. If they're just going to bring us another ugly hatchback what's the point? We already have the gti.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Bones 16v* »_... another ugly hatchback ... We already have the gti.


----------

